# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  como ocupar el H.I

## Byxcosmo

porfavor algun libro o video que enseñe como ocupar H.I muchas gracias

----------


## AHC

Byxcosmo...no entiendo la pregunta.
Puedes explicarte un poco mejor sin develar ningun secreto ??

Saludos
AHC

----------


## ariancito

hay un libro sobre HI (si es lo que yo entiendo por eso)

se trata de un libro que he comprado, que se llama "magia con hilos"
te dare una descripcion de él:

Tony Cachadiña, junto a Alfonso Moliné, nos presentan este libro dedicado a la Magia con Hilos Invisibles para close up o magia de cerca. Todo sobre cómo elegir un hilo invisible, características, resistencias, formas de transportarlos, cargadores y dispensers, secretos, sutilezas y condiciones ideales de uso. Además, una rutina de Billete flotante maravillosa. 25 páginas

espero que te haya servido

saludos

----------


## Byxcosmo

> Byxcosmo...no entiendo la pregunta.
> Puedes explicarte un poco mejor sin develar ningun secreto ??
> 
> Saludos
> AHC


eehhh... algo haci como aprenderlo a ocupar como se pega el H.I como hacer para mover algo con H.I,  etc

----------


## Byxcosmo

queri preguntar si alguien me puede vender o obsequiar un libro sobre la magia con HI aqui en iquique, chile no encontre ningun libro si alguien lo tiene mandeme un MP muchas gracias :D

----------


## Daniel Amaro

Hay un DVD que te explica muy claramente el manejo del HI como levitar y darle movimientos a las cosas, se llama Learn to Levitate, de Michael Maxwell  tiene material muy bueno trae algunos otros efectos que puedes realizar, espero y te sirva la informacion.

Saludos

----------


## Liszt

Daniel, las fechas... este post es de Julio del año pasado...

----------


## Daniel Amaro

Disculpen no me fije en la fecha, jeje estaba entretenido en la lectura y respondi. 

Saludos

----------


## Jc.

No he dicho nada, soy un borreeeeego !! :P

----------

